# Hull Repair Needed for Triumph 190 Bay



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

Looking for recommendations for someone in the Milton/Pensacola area who can repair a sizeable hole in the hull (due to cleat being ripped off) of a Triumph 190 bay. I've attached a picture of the damage for reference. It's pretty significant, but if it can be repaired I would be very greatful. Even just a general quote from someone who has had a similar incident happen to them would be great.

Thank you all in advance!

-Jake


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Ouch! Good luck repairing a roto molded hull. This should be interesting, that's a major stress point recovering the boat..


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Ouch! Good luck repairing a roto molded hull. This should be interesting, that's a major stress point recovering the boat..


Always wondered about that with those plastic boats. Gotta love fiberglass.


----------



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

I just want to clarify; this is a boat I am POTENTIALLY looking at purchasing. I would probably quit life if I ever did this to my own boat. The seller claims a local (Baton Rouge) boat repair shop quoted him at around $900 to install a steel plate behind hole (inside the hull), use the piece of the hull that was broken off and somehow use some type of plastic weld to secure it all in place. I'm just trying to determine if this is even possible. I know you have to have the same polymer when you do a plastic weld, and I'm not sure if Ropelene is a common material in a mech shop.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

That bow eye must have come out like a shot. 

How much backing was there?

I would call the factory, if they are still in business, and talk to them. 

Don't know the procedure for fixing a roto molded hull. 

As a last resort, you could seal the hole with some filler and then sandwich it between two stainless steel plates molded to fit the bow.

Make sure the inside plate is considerably larger than the hole. It will take a lot of stress when you winch the boat onto the trailer. Through bolt the plates. 

If you do it correctly, it should come out looking like a bow guard you find on some higher end boats to prevent the anchor flukes from damaging hull.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.triumphboats.com/


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

With so many glass boats out there I would not even bother with a plastic boat unless it was a kayak. Would not feel so bad to throw away when it cracks to pieces in the sun.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Saw a commercial for seamseal tape.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

My bad, this is it, https://www.flexsealproducts.com/shop/?gclid=CJCovbLxpdQCFUMaaQodZVwFNg


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

hey I would be all about putting a cork in it and sealing it up!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Since you're thinking about the boat, slide under the trailer and look at the bottom of the hull.
I've heard that they tend to start taking a set to the bunks when left on the trailer. Don't want to say "melting" but that's the general idea. 

Found a pic. See the "dent" in front of the bunk?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Mr. Marshall Stewart. Lives on Elvis Pressy Drive not far off of 10 in Milton. He has done some major work for me and I have been very satisfied. If interested, I'll pm his number.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

If your just looking, I would keep looking. Any repair would be subject to stress on every outing. Good luck.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Give Bobby with b&d a call tell him kris sent you.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

I missed the fact the OP was interested in possibly BUYING this boat. The initial post led me to believe this happened to his boat. 

My advice to the OP...forget about this boat. Don't open a can of worms. 

Look elsewhere.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

lol, what a piece...... Id wanna sell it too!! I wouldn't trust that thing in water over 5' deep. (Any deeper and I couldn't walk back to the bank after it broke again)


----------

